# Is deer hunting in Sept exponentially better than October?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got my own copy of the autographed Mike Eastman Mule Deer hunting book from the expo show last Saturday and I have already read quite a bit of it. We also listened to a Guy Eastman lecture on the same topic. One of the main points of the book, so far, is the behavior of mature bucks. I have hunted the muzzy hunt three years and really enjoyed it. One of the big themes is how the bucks are normally in a different area in October vs. September and August and are almost in hibernation mode. So, we are facing more than just the mere pressure of additional hunters on the general hunt, but the behavior makes them more difficult to spot. 
So, that makes me wonder, are there more trophy bucks taken in the muzzy hunt vs. the general hunt? It does not seem to me like I see more trophies taken on the muzz hunt, but there are certainly a lot less people on the mountain. What do you guys think? This book is specific to mature bucks, so it is not say that more deer are taken, but that it is easier to find mature bucks in September vs. October. He goes over how the big boys will hardly move all day long in the month of October, so unless you are behind your glass you will not ever see them.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

In my experience it depends on the weather in October. Sometimes a big storm gets them moving and makes them easier to see. I also think a base layer of snow helps to see their tracks when they are in "hibernation" mode. This last year was different as we didn't see a lot of snow on the rifle hunt so it was a bit harder. However, the big buck my brother shot was in his same bed I kicked him out of on the muzzy hunt (middle of the day both times). This time I wasn't alone and I had learned his escape routes so I had my brother stationed in the right spot.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Is deer hunting in Sept exponentially better than Octobe*

weather, like said before. two years ago it was so blasted hot on the muzzy and those deer bedded way early. last year it was a lot colder those first few days of the muzzy and the deer moved a lot more. I've noticed I've seen a lot more deer in october out moving around, maybe due to a lot more hunters moving them around.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Is deer hunting in Sept exponentially better than Octobe*



utahgolf said:


> weather, like said before. two years ago it was so blasted hot on the muzzy and those deer bedded way early. last year it was a lot colder those first few days of the muzzy and the deer moved a lot more. I've noticed I've seen a lot more deer in october out moving around, maybe due to a lot more hunters moving them around.


+1. The past few years its been over 80 degrees by 10am and the deer have been mostly nocturnal and rough hunting.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Is deer hunting in Sept exponentially better than Octobe*

There are definitely more trophy bucks taken durring the muzzy hunt! They just do a better job keeping their lips sealed.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Is deer hunting in Sept exponentially better than Octobe*

I'll weigh in on this with my own experience and opinions.

August - I don't know that mature bucks are necessarily in hibernation mode in August, in fact they seem fairly active coming out just before last light and stay out until just after first light feeding, trying to fatten up for the winter. They will be just outside of the trees grazing almost like elk. They will be in the most out of the way places and highest and roughest terrain out eating summer forbes and grasses that are high fat content. Sitting watering holes, espcially springs in the trees, and treelines with good feed are a great way to catch moving bucks. Of course there is nothing like hunting high alpine areas at the treeline for mature bucks.

September - Bucks seem to start wandering and aren't quite as skittish from having several months without any firearm hunts going hunt. They are spread out and I think the muzzy hunts are so great because a lot of bucks just haven't been pressured all that much from the archery hunters. In addition to sitting and glassing during the morning and evening I like to midday hunt during the muzzy hunt just slowly stalking in the trees. The quakie leaves are drying up but still on the trees and there always seems to be fall breeze midday making for great cover for your sound while you walk. 2 Years ago I had a very nice buck in my sights at high noon in a quakie stand while in his bed and had I not wiffed the shot I'd be inserting a pic here.

October - By late October the leaves have fallen and the deer have been pressured a bit. The big bucks are in areas where they can find cover and don't have so much pressure and it can make them a bit harder to find.

All in all I find the most mature bucks in August and by October seem harder to find. September fitting in the middle of course. That's just me though and the areas I choose to hunt. I'm in the dedicated hunter program and have been for the past 5 seasons so hunting the same areas and seeing the changes every year from August to October has been very educational for me.


----------

